# 11/14/15 the last day before army



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Good luck guys! Opening day of gun here couldn’t ask for better weather. 27 frosty degrees then rain moves in after noon today so I’ll be hunting until the rain shows up.


----------



## Shawnxbow (Sep 29, 2020)

Heading out good luck and be safe 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Go Lions!!!! (Jun 1, 2013)

Still sipp’n coffee in the camp trailer in Cass. Easy slip in a tent blind this morning so no real hurry getting out in the cold. Rooting hard for my son today...he’s still deerless on the season and wants one with the bow bad. Weather looks terrible for tomorrow...let’s enjoy today!!! Good luck everyone!


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

Headed out now. Enjoy it guys


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

Good luck all, just got into the stand in shiawassee. 
Wish this was going to be the weather tomorrow. My daughter is really looking forward to opening day, haven't told her that I am still debating on whether to go out in the morning.


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

Just climbed up for an all dayer (RMH PB&J with me) Jackson/Calhoun line. Last call for this new bow to make something happen. Perfect out here except for the crunchy walk in. Shoot Straight & be safe all Y'all!


----------



## Don’tgoenough (Aug 19, 2018)

Was going to sit it out today but with the temps and activity last night I had to go out. 22 degrees in gratiot right now and all set up awaiting daylight.


----------



## bigfishcatcher3 (Nov 26, 2010)

Checking in from Ann arbor area. This is a day I dont think I have ever seriously hunted. Usually at deer camp upnorth and prepping. Is it a magical day for rutting bucks? Good luck archers

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Old lund (Apr 20, 2016)

Out in Antrim county again lots of action yesterday most of it was mid day saw 7 different bucks from 10-3 then it slowed right down hoping for the same today


----------



## Craves (Feb 16, 2010)

When you hear the term talk about the "calm before the storm", they had to be talking about today!

Broke out the Pac boots for this morning. Sitting in the pop up hoping for a repeat of yesterday...just a buck that is a couple of years older!

Clear skies and dead calm winds with 21 degrees here in St. Clair County. 

Good Luck!


----------



## welder72 (Nov 5, 2015)

26 and calm in Clay county Indiana.
Opening day of firearms season, good luck and be safe!


----------



## Esquire (Jan 5, 2017)

Made it to camp yesterday. Will hunt tonight after chores. Sure hope my hunting buddy gets one this year. He has lost both parents in the last 12 months and has been pretty down. The next 5 days are all about remembering good times and making memories for future chats at deer camp. Good luck all out there today. Look forward to seeing the successful posts.


----------



## AnesthesiaOutdoors (Jul 28, 2019)

Hoping to catch them before they reach the swamp. Here we go!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Lever4ever (Dec 2, 2017)

Good luck out there gents, sitting in camp waiting for some light to finish setting up for tomorrow. Clear skies and 22 degrees here in Clare County. 

Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## homer666 (Jul 20, 2018)

Im up in north west Dickinson and its 19 here light wind and snow on the ground. 
Some does and a little buck yesterday hoping the big guys are moving this morning. 
Good luck all and short blood trails.


----------



## Scottygvsu (Apr 19, 2003)

Couldn’t ask for a nicer morning.
26 degrees and calm here in PI county
Good luck all!


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

In the stand in Arenac county! Cams show some big bucks moving mid day the past week. Gonna try to sit all day today on the edge of a cedar swamp/bedding area known to have big bucks cruise by it mid day. Cold, calm, and quiet so far. Good luck!!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## firemantom (Feb 12, 2005)

Just getting moving, I have a 2 hr drive to Barry County where I’ll sit from 10-dark. With this storm tomorrow I may even consider taking a doe if the opportunity presents itself, the rain should take care of any scent left behind. That’s a statement I’ve Never made on opener eve!


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Went to the other side of the property and got aggressive setting up my climber just outside of the bedding area. All setup by 6. At 6:30 my #2 buck walked right under my stand . 27 degrees and zero wind


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

Botiz said:


> I’m heading out in Calhoun. My brother killed a true giant in Ohio last night, I got something to prove today!


PICS!!!!!! PLEASE!!!!!!


----------



## pgpn123 (May 9, 2016)

Buddy shot one this morning at 8:00 in Clinton co.


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

9.00 o clock spike was next to the small broken pine to the right of my bow. Only deer so far. Giving it til 10.45 and heafed in. Have to take down the tree stand I killed the doe from. 
<----<<<


----------



## Go Lions!!!! (Jun 1, 2013)

Just something I’ve wondered...do guys really care if their pic gets posted on line with a big buck??? Why so many scribbled out faces this year on hero shots??? I understand it’s not the “posters” deer...but why would they care. FBI doing face recognition in MS??


----------



## GADWALL21 (Feb 23, 2008)

Nice Shot 1982 said:


> Potential? Wow. He’d be very dead if he made the mistake of waking past my stand
> I’m with ya!! Definitely not as disciplined as some of these guys.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

Just had another doe come trotting out of swamp where I’ve been hearing chasing and grunting. Too bad he didn’t follow and she went right back in there. 

Still in the game after the disappointment earlier....plan to stay all day or until i shoot something...


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

pgpn123 said:


> Buddy shot one this morning at 8:00 in Clinton co.
> View attachment 602809


Congrats to him. Is it a tradition in Clinton county to squirt green silly string in someone’s face if they’re successful?


----------



## Brian W. (Dec 10, 2002)

Happening now.


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

Great buck Brian!


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

Onl


vsmorgantown said:


> Congrats to him. Is it a tradition in Clinton county to squirt green silly string in someone’s face if they’re successful?


Only if they're wanted for jaywalking.


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

Dish7 said:


> This buck is either rut worn, got his but kicked recently or just extremely cautious. Took him 40 minutes to work past me. He bedded about 40 yards from me in a small hinge cut. Hunker down little buddy, lol.
> View attachment 602757


:coco: No offense.


----------



## Go Lions!!!! (Jun 1, 2013)

Just passed a nice 2 yr old at 10:50. Same buck had a doe locked down yesterday. He must have gotten tired with her or she caught him cheating??? He was off looking for another!


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

6 slick heads and two small bucks. According to the radar the rain is almost here. Once that starts falling is when I’ll head in for some lunch.


----------



## Go Lions!!!! (Jun 1, 2013)

Go Lions!!!! said:


> Just passed a nice 2 yr old at 10:50. Same buck had a doe locked down yesterday. He must have gotten tired with her or she caught him cheating??? He was off looking for another!


So geeked!! The buck I just passed up made it through the swamp and over by my son. He grunted at him but the buck ignored him. He got out his rattling horns and rattled...buck came running in to 10 yards. He shot him and is pretty sure he saw him go down!!! Love this game!!!


----------



## Walleyze247 (Mar 20, 2009)

Doe, 2 fawn then a 6pt.


----------



## peacemaker68 (Nov 1, 2019)

Well... like my dad Go Lions said, I think we got one down!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## pgpn123 (May 9, 2016)

You face lovers can just back off, lol. He's not on MS but does post elsewhere. I didn't ask, didn't tell, feel it's not my call. I'm thinking if anything, he'd want to know why I scribbled. He sent a few more that he could post if he wants.


----------



## MichiFishy (Sep 17, 2019)

Well I climbed down to get some stuff ready for tomorrow morning. Only deer I saw today came in before shooting light, including one buck that charged in to the sound of my climber going up the tree.

Remaining optimistic that I can still tag out this afternoon , but am actually excited for gun season tomorrow. Have never had the pleasure of enjoying the opener on private land, in an elevated blind. Should be fun considering the weather forecast.

See ya in the afternoon. Good luck to you guys getting ready to track.

Update: Just let the dog out(he's trained to the property) and he found the does for me hahahha, apparently they were bedded up near the house this morning. He doesn't chase deer luckily, but he will get as close as he can to get a good sniff.


----------



## pgpn123 (May 9, 2016)

He said go right ahead.


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

pgpn123 said:


> He said go right ahead.
> View attachment 602825


It's called respect..well done.
Tell him thanks for sharing. Beautiful buck!


----------



## Brian W. (Dec 10, 2002)

Sprytle said:


> Great buck Brian!


2 bucks and 1 doe. 
8pt and a 10


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

Go Lions!!!! said:


> So geeked!! The buck I just passed up made it through the swamp and over by my son. He grunted at him but the buck ignored him. He got out his rattling horns and rattled...buck came running in to 10 yards. He shot him and is pretty sure he saw him go down!!! Love this game!!!





peacemaker68 said:


> Well... like my dad Go Lions said, I think we got one down!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Early congrats!! Get us some pics!


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

I ended up seeing 2 bucks a spike and 8pt 20+ does. Buddy hunting here said he saw 20 bucks lol. He did admit they were coming and going in all directions so probably counted some more than once‍♂


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Blondie and a picture of my pond walking in from yesterday’s evening hunt that I meant to post yesterdsy. Blondie was one of the small bucks from today. Back at the house as the rain has started.


----------



## Go Lions!!!! (Jun 1, 2013)

What a day!!!


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Go Lions!!!! said:


> What a day!!!


That’s awesome! Congrats guys great buck and sounds like it was a super exciting hunt. Nice pics!


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

Had a good flurry about 10:30 am. Had four bucks cruising. Three 1.5s and one 3.5 8pt. I have a spike bedded about 25 yards in front and the 3.5 10pt from this morning still bedded about 45 yards behind. I'll have to put my ninja skills to the test to get out of here, lol.
The spike. 








The 10pt.


----------



## mwp (Feb 18, 2004)

Congrats gentleman. Father and son duo.Cant get any better.


----------



## 252Life (Sep 17, 2004)

A little action in the HNF this morning. Saw 8, 4 within 20 yards. All does and a drooling spike. Hanging up the bow until December. Ill be out there again on Monday with my Legend!


----------



## Brian W. (Dec 10, 2002)

The 10 run off the 8pt. Then he bred the doe.
They came within 65 yrds. 
Now there bedding in the tall grass.

Patiently waiting.


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

CHASINEYES said:


> :coco: No offense.


None taken, lol. Not going backwards, if I can help it, to tag out. Big Louie had about 30" and 40lbs on this guy. I need equal or greater value to tag out.


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

Little bit windy but absolutely beautiful out here in Iron county.


----------



## jstfish48162 (Mar 8, 2003)

Haven’t been on the thread since my post.
Will catch up on it later.
Nothing for me this morning.
Heading to different area right now with my brother....Monroe County Private.
Good luck to all that make it out this evening.
Congrats to those that were successful this morning.


----------



## Carpenter Bill (Jan 27, 2018)

I've been in since 12,left for the camp 11:30.had to go back and get a snack and more cigars.set new scrape Thursday morning and it's tore up, plus the buck made a scrape right next to it and shredded tree holding licking branch. He likes the golden pp.time to put a rage in the cage. I'm pumped up again, been a rough week for me so far. # big woods bucks


----------



## Shawnxbow (Sep 29, 2020)

Well I said I wanted to shoot one with my Xbox first year hunting bow season for a few years because of a bad shoulder. Been letting smaller bucks go buy. Said today looking for a doe. Been texting a coworker and said waiting for 9:30 so the deer will show up. This was at 9:04 saw one around 8:30 small sand than just like clock work 4 came in at 9:31.

Came in closer than I wanted them to 5 yard shoot from 22 ft in the air is hard. 
But the spit fires got the job done. She went 40 yards and dropped watched the hole thing. Now I know how to shoot and where. 

Glad I got meat now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## bearnugent (Nov 7, 2012)

Go Lions!!!! said:


> What a day!!!


Well done!


----------



## Shawnxbow (Sep 29, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Shawnxbow said:


> View attachment 602875
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Big ole doe. Congrats


----------



## firemantom (Feb 12, 2005)

I got in my tree about an hour ago, gonna try to sit until dad, but this cold wind is gonna make it tough! Jumped a doe or button on the way in


----------



## Big Tuna (Mar 29, 2017)

Best morning I have had all season. Seen at least ten different bucks. Alot of them didn't have four on a side. Passed on a couple two year olds and at 10:30 I seen a shooter. Probably score in the130s. He was with a doe down by the swamp. Alot of season left but what a day .


----------



## AnesthesiaOutdoors (Jul 28, 2019)

Saw this guy and a similar sized buck this morning. Both read the script perfectly. Hit the scrape at 15 yards presenting me a perfect shot opportunity. Unfortunately for me, they were a few years too young. 



Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

First deer of the day. Slick head moving on opposite ridge about 200 yards out. 


Sent from d_mobile


----------



## protectionisamust (Nov 9, 2010)

Arrow released


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

Going in a little early. Beautiful night 
hard to believe how bad it’s supposed to get. 
Congrats to the lucky ones 
Ill be a pumpkin in another 12hours. 
One doe at thirty yds.


----------



## bigbuckmiddaugh (Oct 16, 2005)

Welp still eating bologna


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

protectionisamust said:


> Arrow released


Good hope you get it


----------



## Go Lions!!!! (Jun 1, 2013)

Time to switch to orange!!! Good bow season everyone! Good luck tomorrow! Let’s be safe!!!


----------



## MichiFishy (Sep 17, 2019)

Some advice for tomorrow...haha


----------



## Shawnxbow (Sep 29, 2020)

Congrats to all the lucky ones today. Remember if your going out in the morning be safe and shoot straight. 

Gale winds of November is upon us in the morning. 

Be a pumpkin 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

They crawled out of the woodwork tonight.
15 baldies and the big six


----------



## Team Camo (Mar 11, 2014)

SE Sanilac evening report...not much of anything until last half hour or so. Deer came out of woods 100 yards across my field. Turned out to be mom 2 doe fawns and a frisky little guy. Was super funny he went into the sumacs where there are rubs and started rubbing also..well that fired his little azz up as he commenced to do laps around mom and sisters. He did that several more times..few more years little guy few more years..:lol:


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

Joe Archer said:


> Bet a lot more "sight in" today after 4.00 pm.
> <----<<<


I've seen a few jokes on here about that. Is that a real phenomenon? Do guys shoot a deer the night before so they can pretend they got it tomorrow morning when they take it to the butcher? If so, that's weak sauce. 

Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## GADWALL21 (Feb 23, 2008)

Airoh said:


> Here’s tonight’s spot. Lots of deer went into the freezer from this spot.
> Second time hunting it this year.​


Sweet bow & quiver, Oldschool!!


----------



## GADWALL21 (Feb 23, 2008)

Macs13 said:


> I've seen a few jokes on here about that. Is that a real phenomenon? Do guys shoot a deer the night before so they can pretend they got it tomorrow morning when they take it to the butcher? If so, that's weak sauce.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


PURE MICHIGAN!!


----------



## Craves (Feb 16, 2010)

Saw 3 with about 10 minutes of legal time left. The third one might have been a buck, but it was too dark to tell for sure.

A lot of nice deer were taken over the last 6 weeks and I enjoyed reading LFTS daily. 

Hopefully this front will move through quickly and tomorrow won't be a total loss.

Good Luck & Be Safe!


----------



## protectionisamust (Nov 9, 2010)

Big ol doe at the archery end buzzer







buzzer! 25 yard shot - ran 40 yards!!


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

Macs13 said:


> I've seen a few jokes on here about that. Is that a real phenomenon? Do guys shoot a deer the night before so they can pretend they got it tomorrow morning when they take it to the butcher? If so, that's weak sauce.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


They process it themselves. Most likely they're too cheap to pay a processor.


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

protectionisamust said:


> Big ol doe at the archery end
> View attachment 603003
> buzzer! 25 yard shot - ran 40 yards!!


Cold way to end bow season with big doe.congrats


----------



## Lever4ever (Dec 2, 2017)

Zig Zag said:


> Aquapig on his way to destroy some corn & soybean.
> 
> View attachment 602783


Looks like he found something to do, he was.........bored

Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## IT.Fisherman (Aug 10, 2012)

Not my year... So far... Last Sunday passed a stud 8pt because i knew there was a big 10 around... 15 minutes later the big 10 came but busted me drawing back... tonight, different stand, here he comes with a doe... started to walk away and sent one under his stomach at 37 yards. just plain rushed it... thats an easy shot for me. 

On the up side, my Michigan Elk license came in the mail today! have that to REALLY look forward to next month.


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

Wow just can't believe no deer from the stand for me this archery season.
Nice news is I have 7 different bucks visiting the spot ill be at for the next few days. Most pics are at night.
But the invasion is hopefully coming and will move one threw.
Started to wonder about location, but getting pics of deer. Just has not been in my favor this week.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Macs13 said:


> I've seen a few jokes on here about that. Is that a real phenomenon? Do guys shoot a deer the night before so they can pretend they got it tomorrow morning when they take it to the butcher? If so, that's weak sauce.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


That is just a fear that someone shot their buck. In reality look at how many people waited to buy a license today. They also sight in today. Nothing wrong with verifying your gun is on after traveling to camp


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Very uneventful opening day down here all my buddies and neighbors said the same thing very slow there were not moving like we had hoped. I only saw 2 does this afternoon sat from 130pm to last call. Tomorrow’s weather is going to be crummy very windy and rainy but I’m off all week so Monday Tuesday and Wednesday look perfect. Good luck tomorrow to all my fellow Michigander blood brothers!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

protectionisamust said:


> Big ol doe at the archery end
> View attachment 603003
> buzzer! 25 yard shot - ran 40 yards!!


Congrats!


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

protectionisamust said:


> Big ol doe at the archery end
> View attachment 603003
> buzzer! 25 yard shot - ran 40 yards!!


Congrats that is a fine way to end your archery season you had a great year congrats!


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

protectionisamust said:


> Big ol doe at the archery end
> View attachment 603003
> buzzer! 25 yard shot - ran 40 yards!!


Congrats! Gonna be alot of good eating from that big girl. Wish we had more does over here in the n.e lower.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Well that's a wrap for early bow season. Just one small doe this afternoon.
Time to change weapons and get back on stand tomorrow. Hoping to put a buck down in the next couple days then it's off to the UP for some relaxation in the big woods.


----------



## Northriver Rabbit (Jun 20, 2016)

Four big does and two fawns tonight. 
Hopefully they show up when I sit with my boys a couple nights next week. 
Good luck to all for gun.


----------



## Pete R (Jan 14, 2012)

great end to early bow


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

Pete R said:


> View attachment 603027
> great end to early bow
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Congrats! That's a dandy!


----------



## On Target (Jun 10, 2007)

Just poured a beam and coke sitting in motel room in Ohio. 1 hour drive to outfitter tomorrow morning. Can't wait to get this week started. Good luck to all on the opener, I'll be following along.


----------



## michiganoutdoorsman (Dec 29, 2010)

Pete R said:


> View attachment 603027
> great end to early bow
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Heck of a nice buck, congrats!


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

Joe Archer said:


> Bet a lot more "sight in" today after 4.00 pm.
> <----<<<


Picked up a new bore sighted 450 this afternoon. It took longer to purchase than anticipated as it was busy. Dropped it off at my parents farm for the young guy's to sight in while I went bow hunting. They had 2 to do, mine and another relatives.


----------



## pgpn123 (May 9, 2016)

Pete R said:


> View attachment 603027
> great end to early bow
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Right at last call, a beaut, congrats.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Pete R said:


> View attachment 603027
> great end to early bow
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Now that's the way to wrap it up. Great buck! Congrats


----------



## bucknasty11208 (Jan 21, 2009)

jeffm said:


> Congrats! Gonna be alot of good eating from that big girl. Wish we had more does over here in the n.e lower.


Yep, we sure could stand a few more. Although that seems to have created competition between the bucks. The one we call tank, his rack is busted up. The one I got yesterday had a broken brow time, ripped ear, and several other cuts on him from what looked like some recent battles. Have another picture of sparky the wonder buck who’s right side appears broken off near the base.
This past week I saw 9 deer total with 4 being bucks. Three 8pts and sparky. My buddy saw 5 deer between Wednesday afternoon and yesterday morning when he got out of the stand to help me track. Of the 5 he saw, two were spikes and the other was the 8pt, tank. Seems to be a decent buck to doe ratio.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Roman1 (Sep 12, 2013)

Beautiful buck came strolling in this morning to 30 yards but could not get a clear shot. My fault I should have cut a lane on that side. I am happy with my consolation prize.


----------



## Grandriverrat (Sep 2, 2009)

ckosal said:


> In tree on food plot. Not my first choice but I hope the girls are hungry cause I know the boys are horny.
> View attachment 602947
> 
> 
> ...


Isn’t that always the case?


----------



## bearnugent (Nov 7, 2012)

Pete R said:


> View attachment 603027
> great end to early bow
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Grandriverrat (Sep 2, 2009)

old graybeard said:


> Well if it's gonna happen bring it on. Pretty sure opening morning is going to be a wash according to the weather report.


But, we all know you will be out there! Best of luck OGB!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Grandriverrat said:


> But, we all know you will be out there! Best of luck OGB!


Good luck to you as well!


----------

